# تواريخ تطور الإتصالات الالكترونية



## السحر المضئ (19 مارس 2011)

تواريخ تطور الإتصالات الالكترونية




1800-1837 م
بداية التطورات المبدئية و اكتشاف البطارية الابتدائية و اجراء التجارب حول الكهرباء و المغناطيس و الوصول إلى بعض القوانين الرياضية .

1838-1866 م
ولادة واستخدام التلغراف .

1845 م
الوصول إلى قوانين كيرشوف لتحليل الدوائر .

1864 م
قدم العالم ماكسويل بحثه حول النظرية الديناميكية للمجالات الكهرومغناطيسية , و تنبأ بإرسال الموجات الكهرومغناطيسية .

1876 -1899 م
ولادة و استخدام الهاتف , و استخدام أول مقسم هاتفي فس سنة 1878 م و له ثمانية خطوط .

1887 – 1907 م
الارسال اللاسلكي للتلغراف .

1904 -1920 م
اكتشاف المكونات الالكترونية مثل الدايود و الترانزستور و تم إدخالها في تجارب تصميم أجهزةالارسال و الإستقبال المسموع و الهواتف و غيرها .

1920 -1928 م
التوصل إلى البحوث العلمية الهامة حول نظرية إرسال الإشارة و كذلك حول الضجيج الكهربائي .

1923 -1938 م
ولادة أجهزة الاستقبال المرئي .

1931 م
بداية منظومة الطباعة عن بعد .

1934 م
اكتشاف مضخمات ذات التغذية الخلفية السالبة .

1936 م
توصل العالم ارمسترونج إلى نظام تضمين التردد fm و وضح مميزاته الخاصة بتخفيض الضجيج .

1937 م
التوصل إلى فكرة التضمين النبضي المشفر .

1938 -1945 م
انتاج الرادار و منظومات الموجات الميكروية وتم إستخدامها في الحرب العالمية الثانية .

1948 م
نشر العالم شانون بحثه حول ( النظرية الرياضية للإتصالات ) .

1948 -1951 م
اكتشاف الترانزستور .

1950 م
تم استخدام طريقة التجميع بالتقسيم الزمني في منظومات الهاتف .

1955 م
اقترح العالم بيرس فكرة منظومات الاتصال عبر الأقمار الصناعية .

1958 م
غنتاج منظومة ارسال بيانات رقمية لمسافات بعيدة للأغراض العسكرية .

1960 م
اكتشاف أول ليزر .

1961 م
بداية تصنيع الدوائر المتكاملة على المستوى التجاري .

1962 م
ابتداء الاتصال عبر الأقمار الصناعية .

1962 – 1966 م
ولادة و استخدام الاتصالات الرقمية ذات السرعات العالية .

1963 م
التوصل إلى مذبذبات الموجات الميكروية باستخدام أشباه الموصلات .

1964 م
دخول أول مقسم الكتروني بالكامل للخدمة .

1965 م
أرسلت المركبة الفضائية ( مارينز ) صورا من كوكب المريخ إلى الأرض .

1966 -1970 م
الحاسبات الرقمية ذات السرعات العالية , الحاسب اليدوي , الهاتف المرئي , منظومات الارسال المرئي الملون عبر الكوابل الى المشاركين , تجارب حول منظومات الاتصال عبر اللياف البصرية .

1970 – 1975 م
انتاج الدوائر المتكاملة المجمعة على النطاق الواسع و الواسع جدا , انتشار منظومات الاتصال عبر الأقمار الصناعية , شبكات الاتصالات عبر القارات , الاتصالات المتحركة , منظومات الاتصال عبر الألياف البصرية , المعالجات الميكروية .

1975 – 1985 م
معدات اتصالات تعتمد على الدوائر المتكاملة المجمعة , نبائط نوع mos للقدرة تعمل على ترددات عالية , معالجة الإشارات الرقمية باستخدام المعالجات الميكروية , دوائر مرشاح تعتمد على تبديل مكثفات وموجات صوتية مسطحة , استخدام نظرية معدل التشوه و التشفير التنبؤي في ضغط البيانات , ادخال تقنية تجميع الخدمات الهاتفية و البيانات في إسلوب الخدمات المجمعة isdn .

1985 – 1990 م
التوسع في استخدام التقنيات الرقمية في مجال المقسمات و الارسال و التطور السريع في صناعة الحواسيب و ظهور الحواسيب العائلية و الشخصية و الاتصالات الشخصية و الشبكات الذكية و التوجه نحو الشبكات ذات العرض النطاق الترددي الواسع لتشمل خدمات الصورة و الصوت و البيانات .

1990 _ و إلى الآن
التوسع و التطور المستمر في تقنيات الاتصالات و الحاسبات و الالكترونات الدقيقة و استخداماتها المتعددة


----------

